# Can I see...



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

A show quality veiltail and crowntail?

I've seen the diagrams, but I'm curious about the actual fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think veiltails can be shown but I'm not positive. Someone will come along soon to let us know.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, really? That's interesting...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

veil tails i believe are banned from showing on the show circut and are not on the ibc so i don't think they can be shown but i don't see why sure they are mass bred but that could happen to any tail type veiltails are beautiful fish that come in many beautiful colors so i don't see why so many people don't like them. But anyways have a good day


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not sure if there's a standard for veiltails in the IBC but they can be shows in new breeders Singletail class


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh i remember reading something saying vt couldn't be shown but i don't show so i don't really know


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

VT's aren't accepted as a show breed. Don't exactly know why but that's the way it is.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

You can show a VT, but because all Betta standards call for even balance, the VT has a major fault in it's tail.

Host clubs can include a VT class if they want to take the time to judge, and if the judge is willing. They would not get the IBC points, but shown as a pet fish, the host club can give out a certificate for the winner.

I want Lone Star Bettas to have a VT/Pet fish class for those that are keepers of Betta, but that will be later 

Lori


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't think veiltails can be shown but I'm not positive. Someone will come along soon to let us know.


Veils are not show fish. There is no standard and there is no place for them in the shows.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> veil tails i believe are banned from showing on the show circut and are not on the ibc so i don't think they can be shown but i don't see why sure they are mass bred but that could happen to any tail type veiltails are beautiful fish that come in many beautiful colors so i don't see why so many people don't like them. But anyways have a good day


Not banned.. just not competitive. They would have to show against a HM.. and there is no competition there.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

True thanks basement bettas there are no shows in canada so i'm not 100% sure about it but i did do some research and what-not but a veil tail would never compete with a halfmoon now its making more sense


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Anything without a 180* caudel will lose in the shows. That's probably why DeTs, SDeTs, and VTs aren't going to win and all that. Don't know about that "Singletail" category, though.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> True thanks basement bettas there are no shows in canada so i'm not 100% sure about it but i did do some research and what-not but a veil tail would never compete with a halfmoon now its making more sense


I know there are breeders up there as I have met them at shows here in the US. Have you checked with the IBC to see if anything is going on up there?


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

This is too bad. I recently read something about tailbiters possibly being a genetic anxiety-type of trait bred into a lot of halfmoons because breeders tend to throw the biters into the spawn tank since they cant show them at the time anyway. Then there is a theory that tailbiters are being bred a lot. The article said "think about it, you don't see a lot of tailbiting veiltails, do you?"

I am no expert about that so I don't know if that's really true. But it makes me want a veiltail next time because I have a halfmoon that ate almost his entire fin off.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> I know there are breeders up there as I have met them at shows here in the US. Have you checked with the IBC to see if anything is going on up there?


I have not checked the ibc recently but will do that. I know there is few breeders up here but is there someone you reccomend buying from i would like a nice green, blue, or red dragon pair to begin my line of bettas. A link to a website would be nice i do not have pay-pal so they would need to accept cash if on AB i would like to check out some auctions though let me know.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

mursey said:


> This is too bad. I recently read something about tailbiters possibly being a genetic anxiety-type of trait bred into a lot of halfmoons because breeders tend to throw the biters into the spawn tank since they cant show them at the time anyway. Then there is a theory that tailbiters are being bred a lot. The article said "think about it, you don't see a lot of tailbiting veiltails, do you?"
> 
> I am no expert about that so I don't know if that's really true. But it makes me want a veiltail next time because I have a halfmoon that ate almost his entire fin off.


I have a 2 1/2 year old male who is a tailbiter and also he is a veil tail. I don't think tailbiting discriminates. I could obviously say it's more in the long tailed types though. Can't reach it can't bite it right?


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Probably true. Although my HM looks shorter than a plakat tail at this point! Little bugger apparently can reach a LOT.  

Well I guess that theory I mentioned was wrong. Good to know.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

OMG *hand over mouth* tailbiting is disturbing.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Pudge just started tail biting. It's not fun at all. I normally wouldn't mind, especially if it makes him feel better, but he's ruining his butterfly Dx

The good thing though is that his fins HAVE grown so he's biting off the excess.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol at can't reach it, can't bite it.


----------

